# latest news



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys are too easy.
Honestly, a story about phony meetings concerning a phony problem being conducted by:
Trinity River Committee. TRCâ€¦it is TRA
A dirt contractor named â€¦â€¦Diggers
An environmentalist name Otto Braunâ€¦.. Audubon Society
An employee at the dam name Florence Gates â€¦. FLOW GATES
A commissioner (politician) named William O. Peoplesâ€¦.Will Of the People.

April Fools
It has been fun setting this up for the last week.
BTWâ€¦.if anyone is offended please come to the fish fry 4/12. I will bring my matched set of Dueling Pillows. We can settle it like gentlemen.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

You better bring lots of pillows. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Darn Sunbeam! You got skeered and told the truth quick! Was the messenger receiving threats? 
Great joke! A good sense of humor is vital.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

In all my 70 years on this earth this is the cruelest joke I have ever seen one human being perpetrate upon another----well played grasshoppa!


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Your only mistake was the date. If it was going to be printed, the date needed to be April 1. I didn't really pay attention to the names.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

I was going to Livingston to see I could purchase some dirt front lots for cheep. LOL


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

ROFL!!!!!


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Darn Sunbeam! You got skeered and told the truth quick! Was the messenger receiving threats?
> Great joke! A good sense of humor is vital.


After you let me in on it last night my blood pressure came down to normal, I played along after, should have set the hook around 4 pm---I am still chuckling. You got me, very well played Sir. Sunbeam is the man.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good one SB


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I knew that it would go viral when all of our 2coolers got to their work places and logged on instead of actually working. It was in the plan to come clean early to prevent a lynch mob.
I nearly pulled the string when I had to talk Kash down off the ledge last night but let it run past 7AM.
This was aimed at the fresh water fellows since they are running in the same pack with me.
I can imagine the uproar if it had been on TTMB.
This caused as much excitement as the time I accidently shot the Russian ambassador to N. Viet Nam in the crotch back in '61. But that is another story.
Happy April Fools Day to all.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> I knew that it would go viral when all of our 2coolers got to their work places and logged on instead of actually working. It was in the plan to come clean early to prevent a lynch mob.
> I nearly pulled the string when I had to talk Kash down off the ledge last night but let it run past 7AM.
> This was aimed at the fresh water fellows since they are running in the same pack with me.
> I can imagine the uproar if it had been on TTMB.
> ...


 Sir I am still laughing at myself, now the explanation why I woke someone up from a dead sleep to tell her they were draining the lake at midnight, I will let you handle that one on the 12th. Must hear the Russian ambassador story.:spineyes:


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice, I got a text at 5:00 am this morning from a friend that had read it. Had me going lol


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Man! Went to the Dr. yesterday and was put on blood pressure medication!!!!! First daily medication! Guess I need to go back and tell him it's all a big joke.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

So what's the REAL story on the project? Has work started ?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol. That was a good one. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> So what's the REAL story on the project? Has work started ?


How much money do you have and are you interested in growing corn in front of your house---I have the deal 4 YOU.:bounce:


----------



## DesertFugee (Mar 7, 2013)

Probably would have resulted in a spawn of something other than white bass and catfish.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good one Sunbeam you had everyone in a panic.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well played, Maestro


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well done, Sir....lol

Methinks you are not the only 2cooler stringing us along this April 1


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Well done, Sir....lol
> 
> Methinks you are not the only 2cooler stringing us along this April 1


----------



## Going catchn15 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunbeam- 
That one was 2cool! Was reaching for the aspirin! 
Thanks for clearing it up before it got too far along the path!
Going fishing 2 day was going to plan a trip to cut some stumps! Always a silver lining for some positive people!
Have a great day! CW


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Ill admit it... Ya got me... hook line and sinker...

"Treason only matters when it's committed by the trusted."

The uproar ought to say something about your reputation around here Sunbeam.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

As usual your stories touched a lot of people. Now...you just better hope they don't really do something like this, which would not surprise me at all. Heck, I was already calling Bettencourt to reduce my appraisal..


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

This may hit the papers by tomorrow, lol


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if TRA got any phone calls today?

You have to admit, Sunbeam's been baiting us for over a month now. Threads about the hydroelectric power plant, how many gates are open at the dam, comments about phone calls to contacts here and there, etc.
Well done and well planned. My hat's off to him.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I wonder if TRA got any phone calls today?
> 
> You have to admit, Sunbeam's been baiting us for over a month now. Threads about the hydroelectric power plant, how many gates are open at the dam, comments about phone calls to contacts here and there, etc.
> Well done and well planned. My hat's off to him.


If Sunbeam wouldn't have let me off the hook around midnight, there was going to be no phone call about it, I was planning on sleeping in the curve.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I knew something was fishy.
That's why I searched online & posted the link in the other thread & still not many others caught on quick enough.

Can't fool all the people all the time.



.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Bass-Tracker said:


> I knew something was fishy.
> That's why I searched online & posted the link in the other thread & still not many others caught on quick enough.
> 
> Can't fool all the people all the time.
> ...


 You posted as Sunbeam was shooting me a pm about what fertilize I should use to grow corn in front of the bulkhead, took me 34 minutes to calm down, The Legend went 2 2cool school 2day. LOL.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

KASH said:


> You posted as Sunbeam was shooting me a pm about what fertilize I should use to grow corn in front of the bulkhead, took me 34 minutes to calm down, The Legend went 2 2cool school 2day. LOL.


You got "Sunbeamed".
At the fish fry ask him about the cougars and the game wardens.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> You got "Sunbeamed".
> At the fish fry ask him about the cougars and the game wardens.


Sunbeamed? I will be proud 2 say I was Sunbeamed, LOL.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

You had me for a few minutes too but quickly saw through your scam. No pillows for me. Just a pat on the back for a job well done


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

IMHO, when they do start the project, it more than likely will happen, to some extent. Any word if that beginning, is this year?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> IMHO, when they do start the project, it more than likely will happen, to some extent. Any word if that beginning, is this year?


Tbone, in Feb. 1967 when I first started walking these woods looking at blue top survey stakes that indicated the 135 foot elevation I have a TRA master plan for the total Lake Livingston project.
There were three major elements. 
1. The dam and reservoir.
2. The "flow of the river" power plant.
3. The barge locks that would facilitate tug and barge traffic up the Trinity from the ICW to a terminal some where south of Dallas.

Item number 3 was pending await a tax increase vote of the property owners of the counties along the river. That tax was defeated in an election in the fall of 1970 if memory serves me right. Regardless of the date it was defeated and the only legacy of the plan is that high bridge over the lake at Onalaska.

But item number 2 was only put on hold due the not having the customer base for the electrical power.
Once that need became real the tree huggers and other federal agencies had obtained such a straggle hold on the building of new plants that the project has been moving at a snails pace.
It is still creeping along. The latest milestone was the Polk county commissioners voting to lease the land once used as Southland county park to the power company to elect the transmission transformers and other control equipment.
Since the land was deeded to the county with certain restriction It requires that the power company must first acquire ajacent land to replace the land they will put under private control. That has been accomplished last month.
So slowly but surely they are moving ahead. You need a chalk mark on them to see it but some day it should happen. I believe the plan was dated in 1964 so they are just 50 years in the making.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

The aliens are attacking the earth....glad you weren't on the radio...you might have the scared the people like George Orwell. 
I would have been happy.....the best fishing I ever had was when the lake was down 8 ft.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Sunbeam that was a good one. You had me wondering if I should leave my boat in storage up there. I'm glad I found this thread. Jeez. lol


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Well done, Sir....lol
> 
> Methinks you are not the only 2cooler stringing us along this April 1


h:. rs


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Been enjoying your report, well after about 30 minutes when I realized that there was something fishy about it, to say the least. You done good my friend, so at the fish fry feel free to enjoy an extra helping of that great nanner pudding. Hope to see you there.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

If you could change the lake to Conroe you would be closer to the truth. When the pipe line is complete to the Woodlands the lake will be going down fast. Tell us it is an April fools joke please.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, you were close Cowboy. I think it was Orson Wells, rather that George Orwell.


----------

